# Oeps !!!



## annemarievdh (8/1/14)

I sat on my twisp and the top part of my battery separated form the rest ... I pushed it back but now it dosn't want to work.

Im gona be in big trouble with my other half... mabe I should just tel him it just stopped working


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (8/1/14)

Annemarie, that sucks! 

It could maybe just be a wire that's come loose, from the button down to the connector. Could you see anything before you pushed it back??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (8/1/14)

No, i was so freaked i just pushed it back. haha I'm not good with these kinda things.


----------



## Riaz (8/1/14)

hi Annemarie

im sure, just like Vapey said, its just a wire that came loose.

im supposing these twisp batteries work on a similar platform as the ego batteries, in which case u just connect the wire again.

(on the plus side, if it doesnt work you can get a bigger battery  )

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (8/1/14)

Haha Riaz, that sounds like a good plan. I do have a spare battery, but its the one with the button and I prefer the automatic one.

Anny how, I guess Ill have to be truthful and then he can take a look see. He is very good with that kind of thing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (8/1/14)

Just say: Ag askies Liefie, and fladder the oogies for more effect!  vra waar is die soldeeryster en maak hom 'n lekker koppie koffie!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (8/1/14)

Vapey McJuicy said:


> Just say: Ag askies Liefie, and fladder the oogies for more effect!  vra waar is die soldeeryster en maak hom 'n lekker koppie koffie!



hahaha, would it work on you?  I'll try and let you know what the response was


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (8/1/14)

annemarievdh said:


> hahaha, would it work on you?  I'll try and let you know what the response was


 
It would probably ja!!! 

Please let us know yes, unless he gets angry and swears  then I have never even seen this thread......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (8/1/14)

I will, luckily he isn't the over react kind


----------



## Andre (8/1/14)

Sorry my Afrikaans is not that good - where is his "soldeeryster" situated.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/1/14)

lol  I think its a soldering iron?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (8/1/14)

Matthee said:


> Sorry my Afrikaans is not that good - where is his "soldeeryster" situated.



lmgl hahahahaha oooo e e ...

Im not gona try to explain 

hahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (8/1/14)

Matthee said:


> Sorry my Afrikaans is not that good - where is his "soldeeryster" situated.


 


Stroodlepuff said:


> lol  I think its a soldering iron?


 
Sulke ingelse-khakis darem.....

It are da fing dat he uses to brand fings wif man! Sumtyms even for Annemarie.......

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh (8/1/14)

He is home ...


----------



## annemarievdh (8/1/14)

Ok,

I told him, 

he took it tryd to open it, couldent get it open again... 

looked at me... 

and said... 

Ok, i'll get anther one tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Derick (8/1/14)

So I'm guessing the 'fladder of the ogies' worked

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh (8/1/14)

haha, it wasn't even necessary..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (8/1/14)

See, that went well! And anything new is always cool to get 

Keep the fladder for next time something goes wrong then! (Like me tonight, filling up my atty and all the juice runs out the bottom. Remember to always tighten your coils properly, gehoor)  

Sent with my DSTV decoder via channel 120

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (8/1/14)

hahaha sal onthou en dankie vir die tip


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (8/1/14)

Plesier hoor!



annemarievdh said:


> ....en dankie vir die tip



And sorry, I could resist..... 








Sent with my DSTV decoder via channel 120

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (9/1/14)

I got my batry!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Tom (9/1/14)

Vape on!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (13/8/14)

AGAIN!!! 

And this one just came out when I picked it up

The red wire came loos...


----------



## Die Kriek (13/8/14)

annemarievdh said:


> AGAIN!!!
> 
> And this one just came out when I picked it up
> 
> The red wire came loos...


 
Tip, don't leave vape gear where you situate your rear 

Time to pull out the 'ogies' again

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## annemarievdh (13/8/14)

Die Kriek said:


> Tip, don't leave vape gear where you situate your rear
> 
> Time to pull out the 'ogies' again


 
I didn't sit on this one, I was driving and had it between my knees and wanted to pick it up and puled on the protank and it came out


----------



## TylerD (13/8/14)

annemarievdh said:


> AGAIN!!!
> 
> And this one just came out when I picked it up
> 
> The red wire came loos...


Jy moet gebruik saam by die ene.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (13/8/14)

TylerD said:


> Jy moet gebruik saam by die ene.
> View attachment 9733


 
 dont think thats cona help for the red wire


----------



## johan (13/8/14)

annemarievdh said:


> dont think thats cona help for the red wire


 
@Rowan Francis is closest to you, ask him to solder the Red wire to the centre post.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh (13/8/14)

johan said:


> @Rowan Francis is closest to you, ask him to solder the Red wire to the centre post.


 
Mmmmm Dr Vape to the rescue again


----------



## Alex (13/8/14)

That looks like an easy solder job, judging from what I see in the photo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (13/8/14)

Alex said:


> That looks like an easy solder job, judging from what I see in the photo.


 
I just dont know were so solder it


----------



## johan (13/8/14)

annemarievdh said:


> I just dont know were so solder it


 
Red wire to centre pin

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (13/8/14)

johan said:


> Red wire to centre pin


 
And there when I picked it up  the black came loos as well


----------



## Alex (13/8/14)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## annemarievdh (13/8/14)

Alex said:


>


 
Thank you!! You guys really are heros!! 

Quick question... how dit you manage to zoom into my pick without it being all fuzzy and all @Alex


----------



## Alex (13/8/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Thank you!! You guys really are heros!!
> 
> Quick question... how dit you manage to zoom into my pick without it being all fuzzy and all @Alex


 
Used the built in windows snipping tool from the enlarged pic

Have a look here http://windows.microsoft.com/en-za/windows/use-snipping-tool-capture-screen-shots#1TC=windows-8

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (13/8/14)

@annemarievdh , if you shake a leg and pop that into VK today you might also find there is something waiting for you ...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## annemarievdh (13/8/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> @annemarievdh , if you shake a leg and pop that into VK today you might also find there is something waiting for you ...


 
Are you seriouse !!! Is it all better now !!!! 

Thank you Thank you Thank you Thank you Thank you !!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

